# Sticky  Bolens Attachment Interchangeablity Charts



## guest2

*Bolens Attacnment Interchangeablity Charts*

There are 18 pages total. The first 5 pages are for Large Frame (Channel Frame). This book goes up to 1977 and as far as the HT20. Aegt5000 has another thread with some later info. Be sure to check out both threads!

Also included are the "Q" series, tubeframe, "XL" series, small frame - Husky Pups, and lawn keeper and estate keeper models.

pg1 <img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77027">


----------



## guest2

pg 2
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77031">


----------



## guest2

pg 3
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77033">


----------



## guest2

pg 4
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77037">


----------



## guest2

pg 5
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77038">


----------



## guest2

pg 6 Q Series
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77041">


----------



## guest2

pages 7 - 15 are tube frame attachments

pg 7
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77042">


----------



## guest2

pg 8
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77044">


----------



## guest2

pg 9
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77046">


----------



## guest2

pg 10
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77050">


----------



## guest2

pg 11
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77053">


----------



## guest2

pg 12
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77054">


----------



## guest2

pg 13
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77058">


----------



## guest2

pg 14
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77060">


----------



## guest2

pg 15
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77063">


----------



## guest2

pg 16 XL Series
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77063">


----------



## guest2

pg 17 Small Frame - Husky Pups
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77064">


----------



## guest2

pg 18 Lawn Keeper & Estate Keeper
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=77065">


----------



## Bunkermen

I have a bolens bagger model # 30901 and serial # 0101847 I would like to know what tractors it fis and how . I have a bolens 1600 hydro elimator with a 42 inch deck please help


----------



## david gylland

Here is some support photos


----------



## OldBuzzard

Bunkermen said:


> I have a bolens bagger model # 30901 and serial # 0101847 I would like to know what tractors it fis and how . I have a bolens 1600 hydro elimator with a 42 inch deck please help


The 30901 goes on all of the Suburban tractors with a 36" deck, except for the 30114H and 30118G.


----------

